# AEW Dynamite undisputed homecoming edition



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

THANK FUCK that Adam Cole, Kyle O'Reilly, AND Bobby Fish are finally back on TV where they rightfully belong!! 

Those 3 men were sorely missed on TV for sure 

We're blessed to have the Undisputed Elite back together again 

Hopefully, none of those talented men will be going anywhere for a long time.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Ugh.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

After this week's banger, I feel less enthused by what I see above. Christian vs. Matt Hardy at Fyter Fest 2021 was better than expected, but I don't want to see this match in 2022.

I could also do without the Undisputed Era and wish they'd split them three ways, but it is what it is. Yesterday I saw in Starks a much more appealing potential top guy than Cole has been so far.

Women's match should be alright, but I can't get excited by much that comes from that division. Even Yamashita didn't have a good match after entering it, which is puzzling me a day later.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Without spoiling rampage Jericho will be wrestling a singles match on the show too. Just regular Chris no pain maker or anything


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552469085060927488


fuuuuuuuccccckkkk this carrddd and fuuuuuucccckkkk matt hardy and fuuuuuuuucccckkkkkkkk undisputed eliteeeeedd

fuuuuccccckkkkkkkkk…. Why is this messing with my high from dynamiteeeeeee this week????

watch out @The Legit Lioness - there is a massive chance of me going full cornette next week


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Christian/Hardy should be short and to the point.

Welcome back The Undisputed Elite!! Although I have a feeling that faction isn’t going to last long with the Trios titles coming. Cole, Kyle and Bobby vs Bucks and Omega/Hangman finals please!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Chelsea said:


> Ugh.





Whoanma said:


>





LifeInCattleClass said:


> fuuuuuuuccccckkkk this carrddd and fuuuuuucccckkkk matt hardy and fuuuuuuuucccckkkkkkkk undisputed eliteeeeedd
> 
> fuuuuccccckkkkkkkkk…. Why is this messing with my high from dynamiteeeeeee this week????
> 
> watch out @The Legit Lioness - there is a massive chance of me going full cornette next week


Oh, it's HAPPENING, fellas!!!

We're BACK IN BUSINESS where it SHOULD BE, bayyyybeeeeeeee!!! 

The Undisputed Elite are back on TV where they belong, and they were sorely missed by the wrestling audience


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I don't have Adam Cole as much as some, but I hope Kenny Omega re-appears and kicks his ass.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

The worst fucking group of guys in the business coming back next week.....great...all we need is the head tool to come back and complete it with his finger pointing.

While completely pointless, the women's tag match should be good. Matt vs Christian in 2022? Eh, I don't know. At least it's not jobber guys.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

otbr87 said:


> The worst fucking group of guys in the business coming back next week.....great...all we need is the head tool to come back and complete it with his finger pointing.
> 
> While completely pointless, the women's tag match should be good. Matt vs Christian in 2022? Eh, I don't know. At least it's not jobber guys.


Nah, Kenny Omega and the Undisputed Elite are a great wrestling group


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, Kenny Omega and the Undisputed Elite are a great wrestling group


United empire is world's better. And fresher.

The undisputed elite is the john cena of stables


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> Oh, it'S HAPPENING, fellas!!!
> 
> We're BACK IN BUSINESS where it SHOULD BE, bayyyybeeeeeeee!!!
> 
> The Undisputed Elite are back on TV where they belong, and they were sorely missed by the wrestling audience


I am all for Elite vs Undisputed Era

they should break it up with Kenny's return

I am however NOT all about Matt Hardy vs Christian


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Not liking this card so far.

Undisputed Elite back? Ugh.

Hardy vs Christian? Ugh.

More Thunder Rosa?  

Does seem like we are getting past most of the major injuries though. With Omega and Punk coming back soon, Dynamite should be in an even better place.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> Without spoiling rampage Jericho will be wrestling a singles match on the show too. Just regular Chris no pain maker or anything


But unfortunately you just spoiled that there will be something with Jericho on the show when there was nothing announced.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Not looking promising so far.

I was never big fans of Undisputed even back in NXT but I've really disliked them in AEW.

Thunder Storm makes no sense. Why is this even a thing? They just randomly paired up. Hayter is the draw here and I hope she finally turns on Britt.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jedah said:


> Not looking promising so far.
> 
> I was never big fans of Undisputed even back in NXT but I've really disliked them in AEW.
> 
> Thunder Storm makes no sense. Why is this even a thing? They just randomly paired up. Hayter is the draw here and I hope she finally turns on Britt.


Hayter will go for the title at some point - win it, and then Baker will turn on her

Babyface Hayter is best for business


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The women's tag team match is interesting. If only there was something in the middle of this match for them to fight for. You know, since Tony Khan is focused on pairing women together and have tag teams.

Matt Hardy and Christians match at Fyter Fest last year seems a lot more recent than it was. Perhaps because I just really don't want to see that match again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Limitless said:


> The women's tag team match is interesting. If only there was something in the middle of this match for them to fight for. You know, since Tony Khan is focused on pairing women together and have tag teams.
> 
> Matt Hardy and Christians match at Fyter Fest last year seems a lot more recent than it was. Perhaps because I just really don't want to see that match again.


i am fully onboard with women's tag titles

mainly as it helps them mask weaknesses - if you can become a good tag partner, you can become a good singles

but it begins with tag wrestling IMO

you already have

TayJay
KrisAthena
Baddies
ThunderStorm
Soho + whomever
Baker + Hayter or Baker + Rebel

+ you can team up Diamante, Abbadon, Willow with someone


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jedah said:


> Not looking promising so far.
> 
> I was never big fans of Undisputed even back in NXT but I've really disliked them in AEW.
> 
> *Thunder Storm makes no sense. Why is this even a thing? They just randomly paired up. Hayter is the draw here and I hope she finally turns on Britt.*


Just a temporary alliance because of the name. I'm enjoying it personally. I do think Hayter is next in line to be pushed though, I've been clamoring for Thunder Rosa vs Jamie Hayter at All Out. Put Hayter over Britt first maybe on the show after Quake in the Lake.

@DammitChrist We agree on a lot, but Jesus I can't stand these Undisputed guys lol, I wish they weren't on long term deals because Triple H would take them back in a heartbeat.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i am fully onboard with women's tag titles
> 
> mainly as it helps them mask weaknesses - if you can become a good tag partner, you can become a good singles
> 
> ...


A few more :

Bunny/Penelope when they get healthy. 

Some combo of Shida/Riho/Yuka possibly? 

Emi and Nyla (and if Nyla ever turns face, maybe a pairing with Willow?) 

The Professor with Layla Hersch when Layla comes back?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

That's was a great show this week. Goes from terrible to great in a matter of weeks.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

Kenny Omega should be back soon so I am excited.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Upstart474 said:


> Kenny Omega should be back soon so I am excited.


Yep, I believe they've been pushing the debut of the trios titles back until Kenny Omega is finally recovered.

This pretty much confirms that Omega is almost ready to return on TV real soon! 

Plus, CM Punk will most likely make his return after Jon Moxley vs Chris Jericho takes place in less than 2 weeks.

We have Bryan Danielson, Adam Cole (along with Kyle O'Reilly plus Bobby Fish), and Samoa Joe back.

All we have left is CM Punk, Kenny Omega, and MJF to return too


----------



## Beetlejuice84 (Oct 5, 2021)

Christian vs. Matt Hardy in 2022? Meh
Undisputed Elite Back? Meh it´s hard to care because they all are midgets except maybe O'Reilly. Never cared for Adam Cole. 
The women's tag team match is interesting tho.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Scuba Steve said:


> But unfortunately you just spoiled that there will be something with Jericho on the show when there was nothing announced.


Eh not really. Given quake is literally the following week it's a Given Jericho and Mox will be doing something on Dynamite to promote it. 

It's like saying that raw will have a 15 minute promo to open the show. 9 times out of 10 that is the case.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Just a temporary alliance because of the name. I'm enjoying it personally. I do think Hayter is next in line to be pushed though, I've been clamoring for Thunder Rosa vs Jamie Hayter at All Out. Put Hayter over Britt first maybe on the show after Quake in the Lake.
> 
> @DammitChrist We agree on a lot, but Jesus I can't stand these Undisputed guys lol, I wish they weren't on long term deals because Triple H would take them back in a heartbeat.


Well I certainly hope you're right, that Hayter turns soon, and that Hayter wins there. Hayter vs. Britt is the feud that division desperately needs.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> Eh not really. Given quake is literally the following week it's a Given Jericho and Mox will be doing something on Dynamite to promote it.
> 
> It's like saying that raw will have a 15 minute promo to open the show. 9 times out of 10 that is the case.


Is it something that they chose to announce beforehand? No.

Did you mention that something happens without giving it all away ? Yes.

Expectations don't matter though and it being a given is false. Sometimes things get announced on Rampage, sometimes TK or the AEW accounts on SM put out announcements of things to come. You spoiled a part of what's to come on Rampage. It's not anything major and I am not big mad here but I honestly didn't want to know that, I choose to avoid all spoilers. 

I assume it's safe to enter this thread and not be spoiled in any way but I guess not. You honestly should have used spoiler tags my dude instead of giving away something that is going to happen.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Looks like I'll be tuning in at 9:30.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I think the only matchup I have ever wanted to see less than a potential Hardlys/Kenny vs. Undisputed Petite one is Great Khali vs anyone. Please make this trios stuff exclusive to Rampage or Dark. Otherwise 25-30 minutes of every show is going to be nonstop gymnastics where everyone does every move to everyone and nothing matters. Punk/MJF cannot come back soon enough.

And does a single person on this planet want to see another Matt Hardy match? Seriously, anyone?


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

MJF when FFS? Are they actually waiting for his contract to expire to add legitimacy to the storyline?


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Nothing Finer said:


> MJF when FFS? Are they actually waiting for his contract to expire to add legitimacy to the storyline?


I have a feeling they're waiting until they're back in New York. I'm still not sure how they bring him back since he's "fired" from AEW.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Nothing Finer said:


> MJF when FFS? Are they actually waiting for his contract to expire to add legitimacy to the storyline?


All Out or Grandslam would be my guess.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

If Wardlow doesn't have a match announced by the time of this show then it'll genuinely be the first ever episode where I actively say "fuck this" and don't bother to watch.

Stop ruining him, you fools.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Boldgerg said:


> If Wardlow doesn't have a match announced by the time of this show then it'll genuinely be the first ever episode where I actively say "fuck this" and don't bother to watch.
> 
> Stop ruining him, you fools.


The entire week is usually treated as Championship Week bc of the BotB show on Saturday night. I expect Wardlow to be likely defending that strap this week coming, be it on Dynamite/Rampage or BotB. 

After this week, his following defense will likely come 3 weeks later when they get to Cleveland, given he is originally from an area close by and will be another homecoming.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Just announced for Dynamite during Rampage.

Jericho vs Yuta (Jericho's title shot on the line)

Acclaimed vs Ass Boys in a Dumpster Match

Orange Cassidy vs Jay Lethal (Wardlow could be involved after squaring off with Lethal and Satnam)

Claudio vs Takeshita for the ROH Title was announced for Battle of the Belts III.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Powerhouse Hobbs in action too apparently. Hopefully he gets a title match with Mox in a couple weeks, before the PPV.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Scuba Steve said:


> Powerhouse Hobbs in action too apparently. Hopefully he gets a title match with Mox in a couple weeks, before the PPV.


The only way I'd like that is if either Hobbs wins the belt. 

Or Hobbs is about to win the belt and Starks costs him. 

I would hate it if Moxley beat Hobbs clean.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Just announced for Dynamite during Rampage.
> 
> Jericho vs Yuta (Jericho's title shot on the line)
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to the dumpster match as I love the Acclaimed and don't mind the ass boys. 

Cassidy vs Jay Lethal I'm going to hate because I can see Cassidy winning it. And now poor Wardlow is involved in this mess. 

Jericho vs Yuta should be good and that should main event the show. I'd still rather Yuta concentrated on his pure title though. 

Claudio Vs Takeshita should be good but again no build up and if you've never watched Dark then all the matches of Takeshita is him coming close but losing every time.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Why is it AEW’s responsibility to make me want to watch?

I like wrestling. I enjoy AEW. We, as fans, have all the power. If we don’t get behind AEW characters and programs they probably won’t succeed without our enthusiasm.

I get that AEW booking will ultimately succeed or fail according to our interests in the promotion’s creative direction. We just don’t need to allocate so much power on the promotion to entertain you.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Top vins said:


> Cassidy vs Jay Lethal I'm going to hate because I can see Cassidy winning it. And now poor Wardlow is involved in this mess.


My first impression was the opposite - that Lethal (with help) will get a much needed win after losing to Joe to set him up as a legit challenger for Wardlow. Wardlow just beat OC so if they're going to run Wardlow vs. Lethal, Lethal losing to OC would be quite backwards.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> My first impression was the opposite - that Lethal (with help) will get a much needed win after losing to Joe to set him up as a legit challenger for Wardlow. Wardlow just beat OC so if they're going to run Wardlow vs. Lethal, Lethal losing to OC would be quite backwards.


yup

Lethal beats OC and goes after Wardlow for the TNT title


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

This upcoming Dynamite feels like it has a lot different things it's going for.

On one hand you have a Dumpster match for a fairly comedic feud which could either be really fun or really dumb (or somewhere in the middle).

Jericho vs. Yuta which will probably be a nice match building to the big Title match the week after.

Matt Hardy vs. Christian which I can't pretend to give a shit about.

A likely Powerhouse Hobbs squash and I'm very interested to see how that unfolds.

Lethal vs. Cassidy which probably leads to Lethal vs. Wardlow which....sure, why not.

And lastly the women's tag, which I think could be pretty good given who is involved. I just hope when it comes time for All Out, it's not just Rosa vs. Britt again. Do something different, add Toni & Jamie for a 4 Way or something.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The NAO vs. Cactus/Chainsaw dumpster match helped make the Outlaws into stars. 24 years later and Billy's kids are involved in a modern take. Much like the NAO back at Mania 14, I see the Gunns losing this one, but they'll hope to come out of it as bigger names like Rockabilly and the Roadie did.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Top bins said:


> The only way I'd like that is if either Hobbs wins the belt.
> 
> Or Hobbs is about to win the belt and Starks costs him.
> 
> I would hate it if Moxley beat Hobbs clean.


Ricky should just be a distraction by coming out but not actually interfere in the actual match. 

But it definitely advances their story and allows Hobbs to get a good rub by being booked strong against the World Champ.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Don’t really care for Christian - Matt Hardy, but I have a feeling that Christian will put over Jungle Boy, then take a couple months off. 

But when Christian comes back it will be with newly signed Edge. Christian once alluded to it on BTE. Given that Edge didn’t like what WWE was doing with his character arc, I think he’s AEW bound when his deal is up for one last ride with his best friend Christian. 

Imagine MJF -Edge feud. That would be epic on the mic. Edge is the only WWE talent that could give some juice to an AEW crowd


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jericho vs Yuta looks good. Other than that not really expecting much from this show.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

They better not keep the dumpster at ringside all night. Otherwise Christian might dump Matt into it and turn superface.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Not really my kind of card, but hoping for some nice promos from Hobbs, Starks, and Jungle Boy.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I have a feeling that this will be one of those shows that looks a bit weak on paper, but then ends up being a hell of an episode. We'll probably get some good angle advancement as the build continues toward All Out. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks like garbage cant wait to see Christian have a 20 minute back and forth with Matt should be retired Hardy. 

Only interesting things advertised are the women tag and hobbs


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

where is my MJF? 🥺


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah this show is definitely a read the results watch highlights show. Nothing screams must watch unless you're an nxt mark and want to chant boom and Adam Cole Bay Bay. God I hope Kenny returns this week


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The dumpster is a perfect symbol for what this show is looking like.

Aside from Hobbs and what _might_ happen with Hayter, there's nothing here for me, but I can catch those later. For the first time since it began, I might not watch a live Dynamite.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Man, it feels so good to have Adam Cole, Kyle O'Reilly, and Bobby Fish finally back 

As usual, the (must-see) card for Dynamite tomorrow night looks pretty darn good


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

They took a horrible start of Christian v Matt Hardy and kinda turned it around for me

i am still 50/50 on it, but its looking kinda fun


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Undisputed Elite return is a set up for Trios Titles. I'd love for all Bucks and Hanger (swerve from Omega), Cole/RedDragon and Omega/Good Brothers(?) all thinking they are destined only to have a surprise outta nowhere team win the inaugeral titles. 

Dumpster match is going to be more fun than it probably deserves. I could see a lot of silliness and cameos.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

TK should offer undisputed era up in a trade to HHH.

Undisputed Era for Sasha Banks and a 4th round draft pick.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Gunn club Acclaimed will be fun.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

There shouldn’t be a place for a Matt Hardy vs Christian match in the year 2022.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

yo… yo… listen.. listen..

Looking forward to the dumpster match.

EVERYONE LOVES THE ACCLAIMED!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

La Parka said:


> TK should offer undisputed era up in a trade to HHH.
> 
> Undisputed Era for Sasha Banks and a 4th round draft pick.


Honestly, this would actually be a pretty good trade.

One side gets a great female wrestler (along with a good bonus pick) while the other side gets a great trio group in exchange.

Either way, those names are valuable assets for each company.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

La Parka said:


> TK should offer undisputed era up in a trade to HHH.
> 
> Undisputed Era for Sasha Banks and a 4th round draft pick.


I'd take the trade and for the 4th round draft pick I'd take Rok-C (Roxanne Perez). I don't think AEW would seriously miss any of the NXT guys to be honest (I'm not counting those with long main roster stints as NXT here), as in it wouldn't really hurt any metric. All are replaceable (you could replace KoR with Tom Lawlor and Bobby Fish with any veteran, ie. AR Fox). Cole would be the biggest loss since he's obviously over and has done some good QHs, but I don't see why a Ricky Starks couldn't do what he does. And Sasha potentially brings in the female viewers they're missing.

Speaking of, I think AEW's best imports from NXT have been 2point0, since they went from a pure job team to good promos/heaters in a top heel group without commanding too much TV time or a push.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I need more singles match with Kyle O'Reilly ASAP though.

He's had awesome bangers against the likes of Jon Moxley, Samoa Joe, and Darby Allin this year.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I second bootleg elite being traded back to wwe. Coles guaranteed a world title there. I don't see Tony being so generous. Also hunters more likely to let Cole be 2013 to 14 singles Cole instead of needs a stable to main event Cole


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Firefromthegods said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552469085060927488


Well...I am not watching this live...Christian vs Matt Hardy is a joke, Matt Hardy is beyond washed. Thunder Rosa is atrocious and The Undisputed Elite are unwatchable outside of The Bucks. Adam Cole is a useless, bland, out of shape midget, KOR is bland and so is Bobby Fish. Wheeler Yuta is a talentless hack, wrestling in general has been miserable lately outside of Summerslam and Flair's last match. 👎🏻👎🏻👎🏻


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> I'd take the trade and for the 4th round draft pick I'd take Rok-C (Roxanne Perez). I don't think AEW would seriously miss any of the NXT guys to be honest (I'm not counting those with long main roster stints as NXT here), as in it wouldn't really hurt any metric. All are replaceable (you could replace KoR with Tom Lawlor and Bobby Fish with any veteran, ie. AR Fox). Cole would be the biggest loss since he's obviously over and has done some good QHs, but I don't see why a Ricky Starks couldn't do what he does. And Sasha potentially brings in the female viewers they're missing.
> 
> Speaking of, I think AEW's best imports from NXT have been 2point0, since they went from a pure job team to good promos/heaters in a top heel group without commanding too much TV time or a push.


yah, 2.0 has turned out great

remember when everybody and their dog was slagging them off at the start?

now they are a top 5 tag team



Firefromthegods said:


> I second bootleg elite being traded back to wwe. Coles guaranteed a world title there. I don't see Tony being so generous. Also hunters more likely to let Cole be 2013 to 14 singles Cole instead of needs a stable to main event Cole


if there was a draft, i would trade Undisputed Era in a heartbeat for Sasha / Naomi 

mainly as AEW has too much of the one, and too little of the other

although i would admit to Fish of all people growing a little on me

i think i can get behind ReDragon on ROH


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Undisputed elite? Jabroni Yuta? Orange Cassidy facing the guy whose team just lost to a 73 year old drunker than usual Ric Flair? Shit, who are the Braves playing tonight I wonder…


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Yeah. I’m actually gonna skip this one tonight. This is just one ugly card.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Yeah. I’m actually gonna skip this one tonight. This is just one ugly card.


solid solid!

good to know, good to know

expect receipts if you live post it


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if there was a draft, i would trade Undisputed Era in a heartbeat for Sasha / Naomi
> 
> mainly as AEW has too much of the one, and too little of the other
> 
> ...


My problem is the elite in general have become the cena or more aptly the shield. It's the same with the bullet club.

They're all I've known since 2014. They have played the same gimmick for 8 years. 

Roman has switched it up, Seth has changed, Mox.....well he hasn't changed aside from not being limited but you get my point.

I loved the UE in nxt because it was fresh in a wwe environment. But it came to a point where they needed to split or turn face. Because they were getting stale.

In AEW They're no longer fresh because I've seen it all before in nxt.

Kenny is great on his own, Cole is great on his own. Reddragon is great on their own. The bucks.....well they are better alone.

Hell if they are dead set on stables have Kenny go full Cornette and join the JAS and rename it sports entertainment kings or something. Have Cole think his bigger than Jesus and take out the elite and you immediately get a vengeful kyle, Kenny and hangman taking on the heel Cole.

Aside from trios there's no more milk to drain from the elite cow. There's less milk in the Undisputed era. It's basically like the Beatles formed a super group with the rolling stones and they have played their greatest hits for the last 3000 days.

They either need to turn face (both groups), disband (both groups) kick out/recruit new blood (both groups) or play their greatest hits in the WWE where for once having a closed universe is a good thing


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm hopeful that the return of The Undisputed Elite is the start of something interesting. Could've just had Cole return in a match or something, so there is hope of an angle? Or a Kenny Omega return?

My prediction is that The Bucks choose Hangman for a trios partner and Kenny Omega faces Will Ospreay in a singles match at All Out.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Could do without Matt Hardy. Other than that though the card looks fine.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Geeee said:


> I'm hopeful that the return of The Undisputed Elite is the start of something interesting. Could've just had Cole return in a match or something, so there is hope of an angle? Or a Kenny Omega return?
> 
> My prediction is that The Bucks choose Hangman for a trios partner and Kenny Omega faces Will Ospreay in a singles match at All Out.


See? This is interesting. 

Kenny/the bucks vs UE is beneath Kenny. And given all the injuries that Kenny has accumulated and his age there's no way he will be doing this for 5 years unless he changes his style. So use Kennys star power. Give him the biggest opponents in one on one matches until you find the guy who can put the cleaner out to pasture.

Ideally that person would be Alexander hammerstone or someone else who is around my age (30 31) 

By the time Kenny retires if he hasn't changed his style hammerstone would be 34. And MLW won't be able to afford him or be gone.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

There's not much more you can do with the Elite/Kenny/Cole&Friends that most hardcores haven't seen. They did storylines in ROH, they did storylines in NJPW, they already have done some storylines in AEW, just enough is enough, even if they actually do something which is good. 

Leave the Bucks on their own as team and maybe put Hangman back with them for awhile for the trios titles. Let Kenny be a big singles player. ReDragon can be a tag team on their own merit and just feud with other teams. Ship Cole in a box with a big bow for Papa H. 

Or I could be wrong and them as a big storyline again does well for AEW. Who knows?

But I'm over it now, something else please.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

well, we have not seen Elite vs Undisputed Elite anywhere

we saw Kenny v Cole of course / but that was without KOR and Fish


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, we have not seen Elite vs Undisputed Elite anywhere
> 
> we saw Kenny v Cole of course / but that was without KOR and Fish


Don't encourage them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just want all these guys to do something else. Especially Adam Cole, who has been doing some sort of faction gimmick as this exact character since 2016.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> Don't encourage them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I just want all these guys to do something else. Especially Adam Cole, who has been doing some sort of faction gimmick as this exact character since 2016.


there is no way, you come all this way - and don't do Elite vs UE

c'mon man XD

there's even a Trios title - it would be madness not to have it


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> See? This is interesting.
> 
> Kenny/the bucks vs UE is beneath Kenny. And given all the injuries that Kenny has accumulated and his age there's no way he will be doing this for 5 years unless he changes his style. So use Kennys star power. Give him the biggest opponents in one on one matches until you find the guy who can put the cleaner out to pasture.
> 
> ...


Well, Kenny and Ospreay have been going hard at each other online. Also, they have been teasing Hangman/Bucks teaming since Hanger won the belt and they teased it again on Wednesday


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> there is no way, you come all this way - and don't do Elite vs UE
> 
> c'mon man XD
> 
> there's even a Trios title - it would be madness not to have it


Stop being right!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Like I know it's a good idea to do that.... I just want something else XD


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> Stop being right!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Like I know it's a good idea to do that.... I just want something else XD


i will say this - i think at the end of it all, Cole and Kenny is both alone and singles stars - if that makes you feel better


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> This pretty much confirms that Omega is almost ready to return on TV real soon!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Nah, I like the idea where the Undisputed Elite stays together for a while longer; so please don't break them up now 

Anyway, I think Kenny Omega might make his return next week. DItto with CM Punk.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, I like the idea where the Undisputed Elite stays together for a while longer; so please don't break them up now
> 
> Anyway, I think Kenny Omega might make his return next week. DItto with CM Punk.


How are they not stale for you? They have had the same gimmick for almost 5 years. 

Is it just because you like them all individually? 

Like you love Seth. But what if Seth stayed in the shield and never evolved? Would you still be a big fan?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> How are they not stale for you? They have had the same gimmick for almost 5 years.
> 
> Is it just because you like them all individually?
> 
> Like you love Seth. But what if Seth stayed in the shield and never evolved? Would you still be a big fan?


Well, if you remember TK signed Bobby Fish before Adam Cole and KOR even became free agents AND gave him the reDRagon theme song, so probably this whole UE rehash was TK's idea rather than Cole's


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Firefromthegods said:


> How are they not stale for you? They have had the same gimmick for almost 5 years.
> 
> Is it just because you like them all individually?
> 
> Like you love Seth. But what if Seth stayed in the shield and never evolved? Would you still be a big fan?


In @DammitChrist's defense here, pretty sure he didn't see anything they did in ROH, and didn't really watch a lot of the stuff they did in NJPW either. I think he only started watching NJPW a couple years ago. So in his eyes it might be more of a fresh story, versus anybody who has seen them do this same sort of thing in other promotions, like us.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wish they advertised their Dynamites better instead of announcing matches the day of. Give me a reason to tune in befoe we get to Wednesday.

I personally want to see some follow up on Danielson and I sure as fuck hope they don't want him to have a match with Hager. Not a good visual matchup and I wouldn't be surprised if Hager was the one who gave him the concussion. I want to see a Danielson push, not a Danielson is damaged goods and that's why he is losing often now angle.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Still no Wardlow match announced?

They've lost the plot.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Boldgerg said:


> Still no Wardlow match announced?
> 
> They've lost the plot.


My guess is they’ll continue on with this Jay Lethal feud tonight


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> Still no Wardlow match announced?
> 
> They've lost the plot.


Honestly, it does make Wardlow look like a liar because he said he was bringing back the open challenge and then hasn't done it at all.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Sad Panda said:


> My guess is they’ll continue on with this Jay Lethal feud tonight


Ah yes, the random Jay Lethal feud they introduced on Rampage... The show no one watches.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Boldgerg said:


> Still no Wardlow match announced?
> 
> They've lost the plot.


He will come to defend his homie Orange Cassidy when Khali-redux is about to attack


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Boggles my mind that they're going to waste Kenny's return on the stale Undisputed team that Kenny beat in the wars and meaningless trios titles. There's at least five more interesting things he can do.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Jedah said:


> Boggles my mind that they're going to waste Kenny's return on the stale Undisputed team that Kenny beat in the wars and meaningless trios titles. There's at least five more interesting things he can do.


you know what boggles my mind. Matt Hardy in singles action in 2022.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> THANK FUCK that Adam Cole, Kyle O'Reilly, AND Bobby Fish are finally back on TV where they rightfully belong!!
> 
> Those 3 men were sorely missed on TV for sure
> 
> ...


Adam Cole is an uncharismatic jobber. So are young bucks


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Ths card tonight looks like hell. Hopefully MJF saves this


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Must watch! Because DMD is on tonight!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm actually excited for 5 of these 6 matches. Just Christian vs Matt Hardy looks bad to me


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

There's a bit of buzz that Kenny Omega could return tonight. I'd love it, but I would have thought they would save that for a bigger show like Quake by the Lake.

Bring him back with something like this and have him squash Bay Bay please.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554879503461138432
Also, it's Madison Rayne's hometown so if she is going to be an on-air presence, she could debut tonight.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> There's a bit of buzz that Kenny Omega could return tonight. I'd love it, but I would have thought they would save that for a bigger show like Quake by the Lake.
> 
> Bring him back with something like this and *have him squash Bay Bay please*.
> 
> ...


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dont tell me Madison Rayne wants to join Team DMD 🤣


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554948860778250243


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ok sure Madison Rayne is just signed up as a fitness trainer, but its obvious shes gonna be doing more than just that because thats just how she is! She's another one that wants a match with DMD isnt she? 😂


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

What are the chances of Jamie Hayter pinning Thunder Rosa (or even Toni Storm) later tonight in order to set up a potential world title match at All Out?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Hope HBK returns


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Don't mind me, I'm just passing through


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hope Kenny does come back! And I hope the crowd is hot for the show.

and for the love of god, GIVE US THE REDEEMER!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554972258464047104
I love this guy (Mance, not SRS)! AEW were supposedly interested in him a couple of years ago. Very charismatic guy, although not 100% sure how his act would cross over. He's more of a brawler than workrate wrestler. Also the guy who drove MJF out of MLW (kayfabe). I have a feeling he could get a Kingston-like following.

He was on the Elevation tapings.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554976307280232450


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hoping this is a good Dynamite. I've had a big headache all day and I hope this show doesn't increase it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

let’s go!!!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554972866168471552


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They've dropped the Brodie Lee line?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fucking Excalibur is SO bad at introducing the show ffs.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jane the draw.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jane is a pretty sick entrance song. I'm into it now


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

why is Sheamus in the front row dressed up like Dumb and Dumber?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Orange Cassidy with dem’ sick 10-inch biceps


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Starting off jobbing Jay Lethal to Trashitty? Yeah, turning it off. Will check back later.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Actually rooting for OC here and he’ll probably lose! 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

One Shed said:


> Starting off jobbing Jay Lethal to Trashitty? Yeah, turning it off. Will check back later.


I think Lethal is gonna win this match. They're setting him up vs Wardlow


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

OC doing some new and creative stuff here.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Oh fucking hell.

I fucking despise Best Friends and their cringe bullshit.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> why is Sheamus in the front row dressed up like Dumb and Dumber?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wonder if Taz will take a bump for Hobbs tonight.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

As soon as I saw it was pockets to start the show I decided to watch Rush Hour instead. Maybe something better will be on later.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> What are the chances of Jamie Hayter pinning Thunder Rosa (or even Toni Storm) later tonight in order to set up a potential world title match at All Out?


IMO It is building to be a four way with Toni, Britt and Jaimie challenging Rosa.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think OC and Lethal matchup pretty well. Their moves flow together


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Scuba Steve said:


> IMO It is building to be a four way with Toni, Britt and Jaimie challenging Rosa.


Good call. I’m all for that


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cassidy selling like a king here.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lethal wins clean. That was technically a very good match. OC can work.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

They gave Lethal a win!! I would’ve sworn OC would go over.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Great finish.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Where is Wardlow?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

That was an excellent match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good match and I liked Lethal winning because I assumed he wouldn't.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


This is a disgrace to pro wrestling. I wish someone would lock pockets and Cornette alone in a room together.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Sonjay Dutt looks like Zubair 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


My man OC is flexible as fuck. Actually looked like he tore a ligament


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

They sure cooled Wardlow off. Put that dude in a freezer.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Yeah, they're completely misusing Wardlow.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Goldb…errrr…WARDLOW! WARDLOW! WARDLOW!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

So why doesn’t the big Indian dude go fight. He didn’t wrestle a match


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

FUCK YEA!!! 

It's SO GREAT to have the UNDISPUTED ELITE back ON TV where they BELONG!!!  

Adam Cole, Kyle O'Reilly, and Bobby Fish were dearly missed by the wrestling audience


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

GIVE THESE GUYS MORE TV TIME GOING FORWARD!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I tuned in just in time to see the zero-talent failed basketball player, Orange Cassidy, and the Best Friends in tie dye. I'm fighting the urge to turn off the show right now.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

Tony doesn't have the balls to book Wardlow like the beast he is and let him bulldoze through the roster. He has too many midgets with egos to protect.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I tuned in just in time to see the zero-talent failed basketball player, Orange Cassidy, and the Best Friends in tie dye. I'm fighting the urge to turn off the show right now.


don’t worry, Adam Cole is here now. Show just picked up


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Conflicted Elite Bollocks on now?

......


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Bay bay!!!!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Rocklow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The reunion I wasn't waiting for.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Is that the staff at my local Waffle House? They look just like them


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Jay Lethal is the perfect transition competitor between now and the ppv


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Dedicated to all the f*ckers in that ring.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

The XL 2 said:


> Is that the staff at my local Waffle House? They look just like them


Thats Nash’s line from 10 years ago man. Weak sauce


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554986348616028162


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm 90 percent sure there are a few kids in my nephews 7th grade class that could take these guys in a shoot


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

All the trash people talk about Adam Cole’s size … having just seen a match with Orange Cassidy just now, Cassidy is a lot smaller / skinnier than Cole


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

It’s closer to be Adam Cole ByeBye.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sad Panda said:


> Thats Nash’s line from 10 years ago man. Weak sauce


Well, he wasnt lying. And these guys are 10 times more pathetic than Punk


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Cool stuff on Forged In Fire right now. Just sayin’.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Hell yeah! Turn bay bay!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

HUNGBUCKS!!!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Yeah Kenneth is coming back soon.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

The XL 2 said:


> Well, he wasnt lying. And these guys are 10 times more pathetic than Punk


Ok cool man!


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Poor Cutler


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

dc cryin live on tv, damn


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

HANGMAN!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Adam 'Midcard' Page


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Fucking Hangman.

Yawn.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

No Kenny.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hangman helping his boys.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

redban said:


> All the trash people talk about Adam Cole’s size … having just seen a match with Orange Cassidy just now, Cassidy is a lot smaller / skinnier than Cole


They are both pathetic excuses for men that should be used as jobbers and nothing more.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

redban said:


> All the trash people talk about Adam Cole’s size … having just seen a match with Orange Cassidy just now, Cassidy is a lot smaller / skinnier than Cole


Well, maybe until Cole takes his jacket off.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Butterfly Shit 😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

not exactly Elizabeth coming back to save macho man, was it?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

At least Hangman showed urgency getting to the ring unlike Jeff hardy. lol


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

One second I thought Kenny will come out!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think this confirms Kenny Omega vs Will Ospreay for All Out!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

That little kid having a breakdown lmao!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

This is great if it means Kenny is coming back as a singles


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Cole and Page still feuding. A long rivalry


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Dedicated to all the f*ckers in that ring.
> View attachment 129530




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1495889329444605953


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow, what utter bottom level middle school garbage. The kid in the audience crying was hilarious though.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

That was awesome. My jaw’s still on the floor.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Not saying Hangman is out of shape…but looking a hefty than usual in that T.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hangman in a vest!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Emotional as fuck. That kid crying over the betrayal was a great shot. Hangman making the save is PERFECT!! @LifeInCattleClass it’s on!!!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Mox 🤣


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

What was wrong about that segment? Lmao people are gonna hate just because it’s the thing to do here.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Damn it, why couldn't it have been KENNY!!!!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Sad Panda said:


> What was wrong about that segment? Lmao people are gonna hate just because it’s the thing to do here.


It was perfection.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank God Jericho will follow Danielson's lead and put over a younger talent. lol


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Last survivor of the dungeon? I think they are some that are still wrestling


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

That was awesome!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes I’m going to compare. That segment alone was more exciting than anything on RAW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Good start to the show, they're really moving storylines forward. OG Elite reuniting warmed my heart and the crowd popped huge. Now for Kenny...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great segment with Page/Cole/Bucks/the other guys. Specifically I don't think I've seen a Bucks segment as good as that one. Very well done.

Still would rather Omega be strapped to Bucks stuff than Page, but maybe he's just not going to be ready to return as soon as people have been recently saying.

Great promo by Mox. Really is a weekly thing at this point.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Scuba Steve said:


> IMO It is building to be a four way with Toni, Britt and Jaimie challenging Rosa.


And just imagine if that happens and Jamie wins the AEW womens championship!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Mutant God said:


> Last survivor of the dungeon? I think they are some that are still wrestling


natayla. Who else?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its Christian... Cage 😂


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Good start to the show, they're really moving storylines forward. OG Elite reuniting warmed my heart and the crowd popped huge. Now for Kenny...


Yup it was well done.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

redban said:


> All the trash people talk about Adam Cole’s size … having just seen a match with Orange Cassidy just now, Cassidy is a lot smaller / skinnier than Cole


At least OC looks like he works out.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Can't take Jungle Boy seriously with his doofus hair and attire.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Jungle Boy driving?! Hes a jungle boy ffs, jungle boys cant drive 😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Sad Panda said:


> What was wrong about that segment? Lmao people are gonna hate just because it’s the thing to do here.


1. Undisputed era looks feckless as their big shocking turn on the elite was thwarted in less than 5 mins with a man in a toy vest. 

2. There was 5-6 audience members in the camera shot that looked like they could take 90 percent of the ring in a fight. 

3. This storyline is about 10 apparent grown men fighting over friendship.

4. They did the exact Miss Elizabeth saving savage spot and replaced Miss Elizabeth (Macho Mans ex lover) with Adam Page and macho man with the young bucks.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Did we time travel to 9:30? The women are out.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

New Hayter gear and 1 hour early on the show


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

“Jungle Boy was raised by terrible human beings” Christian continue dropping that heat


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shouldn't Jungle Boy have ridden in on an elephant?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m gay but the doctor can still see me if she wants 🤷‍♂️😂


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Jamie Hayter 😩😩💜


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hayter Britt and Rebel looking incredible


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

3venflow said:


> Did we time travel to 9:30? The women are out.







TK durning the ad break


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

3venflow said:


> Did we time travel to 9:30? The women are out.


Nah Tony Khan's watch must be messed up this week. Makes sense though - hasn't gotten over a million viewers in weeks so he probably can't afford to fix it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who did the women have to sleep with to get this timeslot?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Sandbagging lmao


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This is the best part of the show because Team DMD is on! 😍


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Enough is enough and it's time for a change!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Ok … well that makes pretty much this whole first hour one big skip.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

redban said:


> natayla. Who else?


*getting my info from Wikipedia
Christian
Edge
Bulldog's son
Viktor (Ascension)


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus Christ Jamie has more of her ass out than normal, those smaller trunks or she just pull them up hgher than normal?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Britt Baker and Jamie Hayter should become the first ever AEW womens tag team champions!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

@La Parka @I am the Storm 

Was I wrong? What was more exciting on RAW please?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

What’s going on? It’s not 9:30 pm yet?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Three of these women are the foundation of the women's division. Borsa isn't one of them. She needs to drop that belt. ASAP


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The AEW social media manager gave me the biggest middle finger.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554987847567941635*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554988767802527746*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

rich110991 said:


> @La Parka @I am the Storm
> 
> Was I wrong? What was more exciting on RAW please?


Than the shitty elite segment? 

One of the ad breaks, probably.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

A women's match during the 1st hour?

WHAT BLACK MAGIC IS THIS?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__





Loading…






j.gifs.com


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Thunder Rosa and Toni Storm are so boring! They need to just go away already 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It was either JR or the women in the second hour.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Araxen said:


> Three of these women are the foundation of the women's division. Borsa isn't one of them. She needs to drop that belt. ASAP


The hardcore match with Britt makes her part of the foundation alone, and the cage match, and I’m not much of fan.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Toni forgot she was the legal woman there


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

First Proof that Tony isn't in charge anymore: Women before 9:30


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

La Parka said:


> 1. Undisputed era looks feckless as their big shocking turn on the elite was thwarted in less than 5 mins with a man in a toy vest.
> 
> 2. There was 5-6 audience members in the camera shot that looked like they could take 90 percent of the ring in a fight.
> 
> ...


1. They played the chicken shit heels. Do you want them to give away all of the action as they’re building towards a ppv?

2. Ok I guess. 

3. I mean, in real life there are more fights over relationships than anything else. It’s pretty common. 

4. It builds suspense to see if Hangman rolls with the Bucks who have fucked him over in the past, yet they have a past which keeps him hanging around. Or he goes with the Dark Order who have been vying for his friendship forever. 

Again, don’t see anything wrong with the segment. It’s just because it’s Adam Cole and he’s enemy number 1 here


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Britt's body would be amazing if she got a little bit thicker.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

is that sign that says "Hey Britt have my Bay Bay" a request for a threesome?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> A women's match during the 1st hour?
> 
> WHAT BLACK MAGIC IS THIS?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I love their matching gear. It's about damn time Jamie Hayter got some new clothes.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554989245575696384*


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

I so cant wait to bury Toni Storm and Thunder Rosa with Team DMD on Fight Forever 😂


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


These pictures never get old! lol

It's a shame they never did more with the Tony/Britt storyline.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Dual chants in a women’s tag match. Just too sweet.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Who did the women have to sleep with to get this timeslot?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

What was Bay Bay's kayfabe reason for backstabbing the Bucks, I wonder? Sensing weakness and doubt in them? Reminds me of the Bullet Club kicking out G.O.D. recently, but Cole ain't no Switchblade.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

fuck Hayter sold that high cross like death


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> Dual chants in a women’s tag match. Just too sweet.


They are chanting "DMD" and "Jamie Hayter" but not for the jobbers they are fighting though


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Did Britt forget a spot lol?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

There is the 40 year old MILF Rebel. What a trio.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

3venflow said:


> What was Bay Bay's kayfabe reason for backstabbing the Bucks, I wonder? Sensing weakness and doubt in them? Reminds me of the Bullet Club kicking out G.O.D. recently, but Cole ain't no Switchblade.


Didn’t they allow Hangman to beat Cole? I’m sure they did. Can’t remember.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Nobody cares about Toni Storm, the crowd is dead when shes wrestling 😂 

Send that WWE jobber back to Charlotte!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Shoutout to who ever recommended Hayter’s shorter tights.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554989648249868288


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chelsea said:


>


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

That was a stiff ass kick to the back of the head.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> What was Bay Bay's kayfabe reason for backstabbing the Bucks, I wonder? Sensing weakness and doubt in them? Reminds me of the Bullet Club kicking out G.O.D. recently, but Cole ain't no Switchblade.


He was not strong enough to climb the ladder into the treehouse to attend the club meetings.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh that was the finish! Team DMD already won it!


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Watching Jamie hayter


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Mutant God said:


> Last survivor of the dungeon? I think they are some that are still wrestling


Pretty sure he meant the last graduate of the dungeon, not literally still surviving in wrestling.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Literally any other woman in the company would be a better womens champion than Thunder Bora.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chelsea said:


>


When I first saw that gif a few weeks back, I thought it was a blind guy then realized it was Khan. No kidding.

Great to see CHELSHIV in full effect tonight.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

TONI STORM IS BROKEN IN HALF


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Learn to sell you stupid thunderthighed imbecile!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

RAINMAKER!!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

whoa Hayter with the pin?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hayter won!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Huge W for Hayter. That was very good for AEW women.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Sad Panda said:


> 1. They played the chicken shit heels. Do you want them to give away all of the action as they’re building towards a ppv?
> 
> 2. Ok I guess.
> 
> ...


1. Chicken shit heels are fine but what have they done to get any heat? attempted to attack the young bucks? only to be easily ran off. It would be like if Thanos got all the infinity stones and then dropped them all on the grass in the same act. If the villain is weak, the heros have nothing to gain by beating them. 

3. I've never seen grown men bicker about being friends or not being friends. Maybe if it was 1st grade. Usually guys are like, "oh you don't like me, fuck off then" they don't go into this long degrassi like back and forth like they're long lost lovers who just cant make it work. 

4. Its too much. Its like a soap opera but instead of two lovers we have 6 guys in their 30s going back and forth.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The right team won! Wooohooo!!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Did Khan let Hayter take the win? Wow, this must be Bizarro World.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give Hayter the title por favor.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Yay! Team DMD wins! Put tag belts on this team ASAP!


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Tremendous match! The right woman went over.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Alright Sammy no one cares about you and your girlfriend anymore, the heat for that shit is gone, try something else.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Good match .. ending suggested Rosa - Toni conflict, but Rosa doesn’t seem mad at Toni. So ….


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

That pop for hayter !


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'd watch the sex tape.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Eddie vs Sammy at All Out.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Give Hayter the title por favor.


Thats why have her and Britt go for tag belts, it would be a HUGE step in getting some gold around Jamie's big booty.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Kingston with that DMX tee


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

poor eddie.

all them promos about killing jericho only to eat humble pie and go after his underling while Jericho fights for the world title.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554993083422580737


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Give Hayter the title por favor.


Únicamente porque lo pidió por favor.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

For being the leader of Team Taz, he sure knows nothing of what's going on with it. 

Nevermind, it's been dissolved.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

TK
STRAP
NOW


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

RIP Team Taz, 2020 to 2022.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its Big E! 😂


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Hobbs came out of the Cody tunnel. Uh oh...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Team Taz being done is the best thing to happen to Hobbs, Starks and Hook, that team was the shits and holding everyone in it back.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

What the hell is this theme?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP TEAM TAZ


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> Who did the women have to sleep with to get this timeslot?


Madison Rayne?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Big E Hobbs 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

damn. This remix of Hobbs' theme is great!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Araxen said:


> For being the leader of Team Taz, he sure knows nothing of what's going on with it.
> 
> Nevermind, it's been dissolved.


I think they kinda beat him to the punch of the whole dissolving thing.

"HEY GUYS, ITS OVER!" "Yeah we know Taz"


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its Big E vs Kofi Kingston with Bobby Lashley as special guest ref 😂


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Dynamite these last two weeks has been awesome


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hobbs is money.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

THE MAN RICKY STARKS!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Isn't Hobbs beyond squashing jobbers at this point? this is shit you do when you're just debuting...


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

That pop for Ricky!!! PUSH THAT MAN!!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Faultless show so far. Be mad.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Geeee said:


> damn. This remix of Hobbs' theme is great!


It's awful. Lacks any intensity.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

* This is the first time I've heard "THIS IS AWESOME!" chants for a standard women's match on free TV. The crowd was REALLY into it!!! 😀







*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Eddie was right


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Starks learned a lesson today


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Team Taz is done so now we'll probably get 12 new factions breaking from it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hobbs looks Big E 😂 but actually resembles what Big E should be without that goofy shit.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Hobbs vs Starks has a shot at MotN at All Out


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Two stars are being born.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

AEW needs a big vicious heel badly. Hopefully they don't fuck Hobbs push.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Surprisingly good episode so far


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I like Hobb's entrance. It makes him seem important. He and Starks are on the upswing.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

First hour was fantastic.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

All Out

Christian vs Jungle Boy
Ricky Starks vs Powerhouse Hobbs
Undisputed Era vs Elite
Eddie Kingston vs Sammy Guevara


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This MJF shit if its a work Tony's waiting too long, the interest in him is dying every week, i understand if its not a work but if it is Tony's fucking up keeping him off tv this long.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Feels close to an All Out go-home show so far and the PPV isn't for another month. Tony's getting the PPV leg work done early this time around.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Araragi said:


> TK
> STRAP *ON*
> NOW


FTFY.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> This MJF shit if its a work Tony's waiting too long, the interest in him is dying every week, i understand if its not a work but if it is Tony's fucking up keeping him off tv this long.


MJF has a presence in AEW that will never die. If they nail the comeback, it won't matter how long till he shows up.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Darby’s so sick


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can JR not fucking come out during the commercial? this guy gotta get a fucking entrance and announcement on tv every show?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

These weekly special show names are getting out of control.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn, next week the coffin match and the Mox/Jericho match (presuming that's still the plan). Next week feeling like a big show.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

AEW has at this moment so many upcoming stars being pushed. Love to see it


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jim Ross sucks . I really hope the crowd starts booing him if they keep doing his intro


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hopefully Christian makes short work of Matt Hardy and then just talks about fucking JB's mom for 10 minutes


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

JR done looking at Twitter. Time for the show.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"Finally, a Matt Hardy match!"

- No one


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Not sure if 2022 or 1999


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I need to get that “Worked.Everyone.” shirt


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Matt's eyes seem to get closer together every week.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

shouldn't matt be more upset with the dinosaur lol


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Matt Hardy is broken.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

This needs to be short and sweet hopefully.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> shouldn't matt be more upset with the dinosaur lol


To be fair, he hits his head a lot.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

My man Jericho gonna’ main event and stand tall over Wheeler Yuta to close the show


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> What was Bay Bay's kayfabe reason for backstabbing the Bucks, I wonder? Sensing weakness and doubt in them? Reminds me of the Bullet Club kicking out G.O.D. recently, but Cole ain't no Switchblade.


They did poison him on BTE before he went to NXT.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Is this WWE ECW?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Boomer sooner it’s a grudge match!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like the Dumpster Match gets the dumpster QH. Imagine it avoids the usual ratings plummet there though, would certainly create a discussion.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They should have Christian do an enhancement match with one of D-Von's kids. That'd be a fun throwback


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Blah not into Christian and Matt going through a commercial break in 2022. This is kind of boring


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm convinced Knox has never seen a wrestling match that he himself wasn't the ref of. 

my god


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554993829874483202


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

the fans are at 8.

Knox: 1!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

"I haven't seen that move in years." JR says. I wonder why JR.....


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Matt Hardy kind of looks like Ronnie Dio 😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

i thought dino was meant to be protecting christian till jungle boy got his hands on em,

GET OUT HERE BOY


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Sad Panda said:


> This needs to be short and sweet hopefully.


They didn't get the memo.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Seems legit


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

"i played this match on no mercy"

great sign and summary of this match.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't need to see either Hardy.....

go through tables in 2022.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This is basically a match to heat Christian up but not have him go over any young guy.

Matt Hardy is the new Dustin Runnels for AEW. Vet to eat pins to heat up other vets


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Matt is finished unless Jeff comes back to continue their nostalgia run. Hopefully they both retire soon, they move like pensioners.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> I'm convinced Knox has never seen a wrestling match.
> 
> my god


Fixed.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought that was kane


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

He is going to kill Matt.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Where is Luchsoras


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I haven't missed this song at all.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Unmask him.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

When did the crowd start doing the arm wavey thing during Jungle Boys entrance ? Lol got a kick out of it


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

We should stop calling the weak links of tag teams Marty and start calling them Matt because holy shit does he suck ass without Jeff.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Did JB’s shirt say “Christian is a pussy” 😂


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I need Luchasaurus to murder Jungle Boy, por favor.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Garcia is so, so forced and generic.

Wrong person to give a Bryan rub to. Not every young "talent" is a star in the making.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

100% Danielson gonna teach Danny a lesson I'm afraid.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> I need Luchasaurus to murder Jungle Boy, por favor.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well least they followed up on Garcia and Bryan lol


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Daniel Garcia looks so nondescript. I could watch him for an hour straight; and I still wouldn’t be able to pick him out of a lineup of random white dudes


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

No Chance in Hell said:


> We should stop calling the weak links of tag teams Marty and start calling them Matt because holy shit does he suck ass without Jeff.


I enjoyed Matt Hardy V1 but that was like 20 years ago


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Of course Danielson never submitted so one would think Schiavone would point out that fact.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> 100% Danielson gonna teach Danny a lesson I'm afraid.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Luchasaurus still hasn't put his hands on Christian and is still using his heel entrance. Just sayin'.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TMTT said:


> Unmask him.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

Geeee said:


> I enjoyed Matt Hardy V1 but that was like 20 years ago


Matts career died when he delivered this embarrassing promo


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

redban said:


> Daniel Garcia looks so nondescript. I could watch him for an hour straight; and I still wouldn’t be able to pick him out of a lineup of random white dudes


No one could watch him for an hour straight without falling asleep.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Another awesome moment when Jungle Boy came out.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Dumpster match and Jericho / Yuta left? Maybe both matches can get lot of time


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Can JR not fucking come out during the commercial? this guy gotta get a fucking entrance and announcement on tv every show?


His theme music when it plays, is basically his alarm clock.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>


Metaphorically speaking, of course. I need full heel Luchasauraus Dark


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Randy Lahey said:


> Did JB’s shirt say “Christian is a pussy” 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is that all this title is gonna be? Seeing a 30 second clip of Pac defending it in a warehouse with 50 people in it somewhere?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I love Ethan page!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I think Ricky Starks beat ya to this promo, ethan.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ethan Page on the mic? Okay lets see where this goes.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> His theme music when it plays, is basically his alarm clock.


I thought it was set to go off whenever Jenni Neidhart posted a pic just like he is?


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

No


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PUSH THIS MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ethan Page is a fuckton better than Scorpio Janetty.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

He is no MJF.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Hard nipples shout out.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stokely integrating his crew.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Bivens replacing every bad manager on the roster.

Whoever in managing Andrade better be careful.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Anna Jay out here in her finest skirt sewn out of a car wash


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Anna Jay is so damn fine.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Well I always did say he was the dollar store MJF. Thanks for proving me right.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ethan Page doesn’t need a mouth piece tho. He’s way better on the mic than any manager he could have.

Anna just needs to stay in the back and be sexy. Giving her the mic is dumb


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Team Taz being done is the best thing to happen to Hobbs, Starks and Hook, that team was the shits and holding everyone in it back.


Team wasn’t shit. They never got booked


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

"what a way to go"

JR is the GOAT


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

This match gets the traditional women's spot.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I thought stokely was supposed to be this black supremacy manager or something


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Was that Dominic Mysterio?


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

These geeks, bring out Jericho.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sexiest, Toughest? Sounds almost like the EST lol

CHOKE US OUT ANNA


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok Anna acting like some unhinged bad ass threatening to choke people is cringe as fuck and she don't have the mic skills to pull it off at all. Bitch can't even yell convincingly, sounds like bad porn acting.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol She choked out some random guy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Choke me out, Anna!!!!!!!! 🙏 🙏 🙏 🙏 🙏 🙏


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JR looks like he's still sleepy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Is there LITERALLY garbage wrestling on AEW right now? *


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

WTF NO RAP. COME ON!!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

HELL YEAH!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

LOL!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Anything goes?!! Well this should stand out from every other match!


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Pink scissors in the crowd, who got those cut outs of me and @Chelsea ?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Vince McMahon mention lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ooooooh


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Vince McMahon mention lol


They both like ass.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

If Danhausen doesn't come out during this match, I will be disappointed.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bowens should have come out with pantyhose over his head and a chainsaw. If you know, you know.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555002149284847621


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

What are the chances Road Dogg shows up during this match?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Austin wearing overalls is strange


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Lord Vince does not shake over a mention.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

WrestleFAQ said:


> What are the chances Road Dogg shows up during this match?


Oh you didn't know?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 129536


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

so, the rules of a dumpster match are pretty much the same as a coffin match which we're getting next week. Kinda weird


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

WrestleFAQ said:


> What are the chances Road Dogg shows up during this match?


Christian, Matt hardy, Mr. Ass and the Road Dogg? 

can we bring in mideon too?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Road Dogg gonna pop out of a dumpster isn't he?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok why is Austin in farmer coveralls exactly?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Road Dogg gonna pop out of a dumpster isn't he?


It's Chainsaw Roadie!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

http://imgur.com/46ntHHg


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok Anna acting like some unhinged bad ass threatening to choke people is cringe as fuck and she don't have the mic skills to pull it off at all. Bitch can't even yell convincingly, sounds like bad porn acting.


Anna Jay is Gonna Snap!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok why is Austin in farmer coveralls exactly?


He and Brock got their luggage switched.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Road Dogg gonna pop out of a dumpster isn't he?


He's likely outside banging on the door begging Tony for a job. Pathetic bitch.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

La Parka said:


> Christian, Matt hardy, Mr. Ass and the Road Dogg?
> 
> can we bring in mideon too?


May as well bring in The Blue Meanie and the Mean Street Posse while they're at it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looking like Team Stokely will fill the Team Taz vacancy. Final two = Private Party? They also need to explain why Ethan has split with Scorp all of a sudden.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555002248165474308


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Is there LITERALLY garbage wrestling on AEW right now? *


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

My god the acting and facial expressions in this company is so bad.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

shipping popcorn was the best they could find to pad the fall into the dumpsters?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Jericho and Yuta gonna wrestle 20 minutes


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

So, the Ass Boys are trash. Like literally.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

FrankieDs316 said:


> My god the acting and facial expressions in this company is so bad.


From Anna Jay especially its like they found her in some porn video and hired her to pretend to be a wrestler. But then again i've seen better acting in a porno than what shes capable of.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh, so are literally going to rip off an angle we all remember from almost 25 years ago?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Caster with almost a "Tay Conti" moment with that key lmfao


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

New age outlaws did this to foley and Funk in the 1990s


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MANCE WARNER!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

One Shed said:


> Oh, so are literally going to rip off an angle we all remember from almost 25 years ago?


deliberately. They’re sticking it to Billy Gunn kayfabe-wise


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Ass boys shipped to the indies.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mance Warner? Holy shit.....


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Rampage live I will watch


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Madison is gonna wrestle?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Eddie Kingston vs who??????????!


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

OLE MANCER ON RAMPAGE! NICE!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Madison Rayne? But why?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

redban said:


> deliberately. They’re sticking it to Billy Gunn kayfabe-wise


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Takeshita on his way to losing once more.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

do you think it's random that JR mentioned a Dudley and then they showed Bully Ray


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Time for Take a Shit


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

AEW has too many wrestlers and they just keep adding them.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That's a huge match for ol' Mance which makes me think he's getting signed.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lucha Bros v Andrade/Rush will be a TV MOTY candidate


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Quake at the Lake still makes me think we are getting a Jason Voorhees debut.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Trophies said:


> Madison Rayne? But why?


WWE hasn't released anyone lately and they gotta raid TNA now.

Expect to see Angelina Love and Velvet Sky!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God theres so many fucking belts, how could any casual fan possibly keep up with all of them? Literally everyone has a title almost, people who arne't on tv have belts.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

La Facción Ingobernable.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mox vs Mance Warner jesus christ both will be bleeding before they even enter the arena.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

After another garbage show like this you know a lot of the boys and girls in the back are blowing up Hunters phone begging to go to WWE.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Damn so much good shit going on this week.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Does anybody really care seriously?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TMTT said:


> AEW has too many wrestlers and they just keep adding them.


They have had a total of 20 belts/awards within the last year promoted on their program


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

No Chance in Hell said:


> After another garbage show like this you know a lot of the boys and girls in the back are blowing up Hunters phone begging to go to WWE.


Lol this has been a garbage show? Suuuure.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Sad Panda said:


> Damn so much good shit going on this week.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555004330947796992


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sad Panda said:


> Damn so much good shit going on this week.


Oh nice, what channel??


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I think Jericho would be a good champion for aew right now. I’m not against his winning at quake by the lake


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Time for Take a Shit


I thought we were done with the Japanese guys. FML


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The next week looks loaded. Dynamite next week is bordering on PPV quality with what they've announced.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555005871914209283


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

One Shed said:


> Oh nice, what channel??


Sorry your not enjoying it. Must suck.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sad Panda said:


> Sorry your not enjoying it. Must suck.


Unfortunately, most of it has sucked


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I thought we were done with the Japanese guys. FML


Not yet! Sorry man.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Mox is the fightingest interim champ of all time. He’s been wrestling a ton. Khan is riding him till the other stars get back


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

One Shed said:


> Unfortunately, most of it has sucked


In your opinion of course. Need to add that. 

I think it’s been quite good.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Wheeler Yuta got that arcade-like theme music, just like Cesaro


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

3venflow said:


> The next week looks loaded. Dynamite next week is bordering on PPV quality with what they've announced.


Yeah AEW putting out really fun stuff the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

This isn't Lionheart!


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This will be a tough job for Jericho to lay this out where he can still make it believable Yuta could win, since nobody thinks next week it’s not gonna be Jericho/Mox next week


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

La Parka said:


> WWE hasn't released anyone lately and they gotta raid TNA now.
> 
> Expect to see Angelina Love and Velvet Sky!


About time we had a hypnosis gimmick


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555004330947796992


He's talking about the Flair match


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

La Parka said:


> WWE hasn't released anyone lately and they gotta raid TNA now.
> 
> Expect to see Angelina Love and Velvet Sky!


We need Taz on commentary when the pigeons are let loose


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho's transformation from middle aged fatty back to rock star is underrated.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

This crowd looks drunk as fuck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Randy Lahey said:


> This will be a tough job for Jericho to lay this out where he can still make it believable Yuta could win, *since nobody thinks next week it’s not gonna be Jericho/Mox next week*


just like everyone thought Bryan was sure to win his big return match, right?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I thought we were done with the Japanese guys. FML


Guess not.


----------



## ireekofawesumnes (Mar 4, 2017)

Wheeler fucking yuta in the main event 

If there was ever a time to resurrect the CHANGE THE CHANNEL chant....

This entire episode has been horrible...


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Claudio with his DBFighterZ lobby music


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Sad Panda said:


> In your opinion of course. Need to add that.
> 
> I think it’s been quite good.


I certainly do not need to add that things I say are my opinion.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Can someone explain where the fuck is Samoa Joe? Not been on Dynamite in ages.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> This crowd looks drunk as fuck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


jealous.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

scshaastin said:


> We need Taz on commentary when the pigeons are let loose
> 
> View attachment 129537


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

One Shed said:


> I certainly do not need to add that things I say are my opinion.



Ok fair enough


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wins for the Acclaimed and Jamie Hayter, great segment with Hobbs and Starks. Excellent night for the Dubbalos!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

You can tell Jericho wants to smile when the crowd is singing Judas during his entrance


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> He's talking about the Flair match


That was the only good wrestling this week.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

AEW crowd >>> WWE crowd, lets be honest.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> Can someone explain where the fuck is Samoa Joe? Not been on Dynamite in ages.


wasnt he filming some movie, I heard


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hager is prolly under the ring again.

They should hard sell how Garcia beat AmDrag here to create the illusion that Yuta can win.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Samoa Joe is Sweet Tooth’s voice in the Twisted Metal show they’re making.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Catalanotto said:


> Samoa Joe is Sweet Tooth’s voice in the Twisted Metal show they’re making.


Whaaaat? Didn’t know that. Pretty sweet gig. Pun intended.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon Jericho. Put Yuta over so we can see him beat Mox clean next week!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

redban said:


> wasnt he filming some movie, I heard


He beat Jay Lethal on the ROH PPV to retain the TV Title. He'll probably be back on AEW when they have a program for him.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

Who's the generic CAW Jericho is facing?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Can someone explain where the fuck is Samoa Joe? Not been on Dynamite in ages.


Joe was on the ROH PPV with a tragic looking haircut, so I think he's fixing his shit before showing up on TV again LOL


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

No Chance in Hell said:


> Who's the generic CAW Jericho is facing?


Oh good one! Haven’t heard that line before.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Bland dull Yuta in a main event is a sad state of where the company feels it is better to cater to a few thousand instead of doing whats best for business


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Reminds me somewhat of when Jericho faced a still quite unknown Jungle Boy while champ in 2019. JB had to last 10 minutes and did. Really helped get him over. Yutes is showing similar fighting spirit.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Finish that boring geek Jericho


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

No Chance in Hell said:


> Who's the generic CAW Jericho is facing?




The new SCSA according to some here.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

i think Yoots would be legit with about 20lbs of muscle. I also think it would help him wrestle his mat-based style more smoothly.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

One Shed said:


> jealous.


Indeed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao Yuta couldn't even get it on him


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> The new SCSA according to some here.


Literally no one has said that


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

A nice Wheeler Useless chant 👏 👏 👏


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> i think Yoots would be legit with about 20lbs of muscle. I also think it would help him wrestle his mat-based style more smoothly.


Still needs to grow a personality though, which is harder.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

LIONTAMER!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wheeler cant even lock in that move lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That's the old Liontamer before he turned it into a Boston crab.


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Bad show


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Liontamer for the win. Haven’t seen that a while


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No way Yuta should have won. No way.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mox still coming through the crowd for the save lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Having faces tap out vs just getting pinned while trying to get them over is so, SO dumb.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

The Demon?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mox coming through the crowd to get Jericho. 2019 vibes.

A very good storyline enhancing show I thought. No amazing matches but they've set up next week's TV special well and already set up much of All Out.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

“Stretch the shit outta you” that’s gotta be NC-17


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Good show all around. Can't complain about this week!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I was hoping we would get The Lamemaker instead.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I’m pulling for Jericho on Wednesday


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

I was playing on my phone most of this. Was Jericho/Yuta any good?

I only saw last 5 minutes


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, that was an obvious outcome lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Good show with lots of great stuff coming up the next 2 weeks


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

One Shed said:


> Having faces tap out vs just getting pinned while trying to get them over is so, SO dumb.


It makes sense because Mox said he wanted “lionheart” Chris Jericho in which the lion tamer was his prominent finisher


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Moxley vs Jericho should be fairly good rating. Damn, NO MJF


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Well, tonight's episode of Dynamite was fucking great 👏

It's not a coincidence at all that the Undisputed Elite were in it too


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Very good 2 hours of action. Good storyline development as we head into the ppv and some really good stuff announced for the 2 weeks.

AEW is putting out some great stuff recently. Good to see.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Good Bunny said:


> I was playing on my phone most of this. Was Jericho/Yuta any good?
> 
> I only saw last 5 minutes


Yes, a good veteran vs young guy match. Nothing extraordinary but a nice TV main event as a prelude to Jericho vs Mox. I thought Yuta might get a few more near falls but understand why he didn't. Jericho looked more like the dominant year one version of himself.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tony Khan knew he had to spice it up a bit and he did just that!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Great show!

Lots of storyline development, stayed interesting from start to finish, good wrestling, and even a few video packages from last week to help reinforce everything that's happening. 

There was even a Vince McMahon reference! lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Great show!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> The new SCSA according to some here.


I thought some here considered him the modern day Ricky Steamboat lmao


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This is much better than Triple H's goofy workrate clown fest btw! Noseman sucks!


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Good Bunny said:


> I was playing on my phone most of this. Was Jericho/Yuta any good?
> 
> I only saw last 5 minutes


Yuta was in it. So obviously no.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Good Bunny said:


> I was playing on my phone most of this. Was Jericho/Yuta any good?
> 
> I only saw last 5 minutes


"Phone." No need to lie, just say you were jerkin.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

Imagine having someone named Wheeler in your main event. Then Tony wonders why his show draws 800k viewers.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Any chance of Jericho coming out to legally distinct Even Flow next week?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm confused what some found to be so shit about this show?

The only thing I thought was really unneeded with the Christian/Hardy match in 2022, but everything I generally liked a lot.


OC/Lethal was fun and sets up Warlow/Lethal which should be a good match for Wardlow
Even if it's somewhat played out, you set up Hangman and the Bucks and Cole & ReDragon as a program.
Women's tag was one of the better women's matches on AEW in a long time and the crowd enjoyed the hell out of it.
We're getting a Sammy/Eddie match build already for All Out
Ethan Page with a live mic ruled.
Hobbs looking like a beast in a squash and then him and Starks are in a hot program.
The Dumpster match was a ton of fun and The Acclaimed are even more over and hopefully will get pushed out of it.
Wheeler got basically a showcase while Jericho showed he wasn't fucking around with the finish.

So to me, a lot of good wrestling, and good progression on some new feuds and existing ones. It seemed less chaotic and more structured which was a major plus, so thumbs up from my camp.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

For the record, Christian Cage vs Matt Hardy turned out to be a really good match in the end (  ); so the dread for that contest beforehand turned out to be for nothing.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Dr. Middy said:


> I'm confused what some found to be so shit about this show?
> 
> The only thing I thought was really unneeded with the Christian/Hardy match in 2022, but everything I generally liked a lot.
> 
> ...



Agreed. There are so many characters who were directionless 3 months ago that are now prominent figures on the show and are getting major moments. 

And good call on the the structured show. It flowed very well.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Shows like tonight plus this past Monday's episode of Raw make me more hyped about the future for wrestling with Tony Khan and Triple H being in charge of both promotions creatively.

NJPW has also been delivering some awesome matches in the G1 tournament so far, and their crowds will *FINALLY *be able to chant again (for the first time in 2.5 years) starting next month.

It's a great time to be a wrestling fan atm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am not going to be happy if Daniel Garcia is Danielson's opponent for ALL OUT. I like the kid, but no thanks. Probably will be Jericho but not too interested in that match either since Jericho will lose clean to Mox. Danielson doesn't need Mox's scraps. Let Kingston finally beat him and give Danielson a bigger match. Maybe beat Claudio for the ROH Championship.


----------



## D Z (Nov 30, 2019)

Did they fix the show?

Noticed Dave has been souring on AEW and some superfans too.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Dr. Middy said:


> I'm confused what some found to be so shit about this show?
> 
> The only thing I thought was really unneeded with the Christian/Hardy match in 2022, but everything I generally liked a lot.
> 
> ...


Yep. That’s two for two since I decided to begin watching again. This week was even better than last week.

Omega and Punk/MJF’s returns with the show like THIS would be gold.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

D Z said:


> Did they fix the show?
> 
> Noticed Dave has been souring on AEW and some superfans too.


The honeymoon phase is over

Dave probably asked for a bigger check to keep writing positively about AEW and Tony declined

/s

……probably


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

THE MAN.THE MYTH.THE SHIV.THE END. said:


> I am not going to be happy if Daniel Garcia is Danielson's opponent for ALL OUT. I like the kid, but no thanks. Probably will be Jericho but not too interested in that match either since Jericho will lose clean to Mox. Danielson doesn't need Mox's scraps. Let Kingston finally beat him and give Danielson a bigger match. Maybe beat Claudio for the ROH Championship.


I wonder if were gonna get Danielson vs Garcia vs Ospreay or something like that. Garcia mentioned he beat the best technical wrestler In the world.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

D Z said:


> Did they fix the show?
> 
> Noticed Dave has been souring on AEW and some superfans too.


WHO GIVES A FUCK WHETHER DAVE LIKES IT OR NOT.


----------



## D Z (Nov 30, 2019)

Dave was your cheerleader and ambassador of AEW. Tony Khan and fans worship Dave.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

D Z said:


> Dave was your cheerleader and ambassador of AEW. Tony Khan and fans worship Dave.


Don't be putting words in my mouth or assigning me bullshit unless you are going to close it forever.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

D Z said:


> Did they fix the show?
> 
> Noticed Dave has been souring on AEW and some superfans too.




That’s probably a good thing. Keep Meltzer’s brand of a “good wrestling show” in Japan. We don’t need 30+ minute spot fest matches on a free two hour show.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So how was the show?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> So how was the show?


you would either love it or hate it, depending what week it is


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> So how was the show?


You know how I know it was a good show? The front page of this message board isn’t littered with AEW and Tony Khan hate.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

21 pages less than the RAW Discussion thread? The times, they are a changing… 😳


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Sad Panda said:


> I wonder if were gonna get Danielson vs Garcia vs Ospreay or something like that. Garcia mentioned he beat the best technical wrestler In the world.


I'll be pretty pissed if Garcia is involved in a match that has Danielson and Ospreay in it. That match doesn't need a third wheel that would ruin it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Rankles75 said:


> 21 pages less than the RAW Discussion thread? The times, they are a changing… 😳


That is crazy but to be fair this card was awful


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Can someone explain where the fuck is Samoa Joe? Not been on Dynamite in ages.


Looks like he's on ROH


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

best episode of dynamite in a long time.... great pacing, showcased the young talent properly, good recaps of storylines... looking forward to next week
only complaint is after the dumpster was tipped over they should have stuck with it longer and make it sound like the ass boys are in danger....instead they just moved on quickly as usual


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Looks like he's on ROH



Which doesn’t have an actual weekly show. Akin to basically being thrown into Tony Khan’s toybox to gather dust.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Which doesn’t have an actual weekly show. Akin to basically being thrown into Tony Khan’s toybox to gather dust.


Well at least he won’t be alone.

Brian Cage has been in there for a year


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The positives

Cassidy vs Lethal was solid and Cassidy sold exceptionally well. Hated the best friends bullshit though 

The Undisputed era segment wasn't as torturous as I expected 

Team tazz being done 

Hobbs and starks

Ethan page on a mic

The dumpster match was fun at the end 

The meh
The women's match
Jericho vs yuta was too predictable 

The bad
Matt Hardy vs Christian.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Push Ethan fucking Page and Ricky Starks instead of these WWE rejects

Tony finally got it.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

The 3 best women in the company had a fantastic tag team match, and even Rosa did a good job in this match too. Match of the night.

Other than Rosa not taking the pin instead of Toni (I get it, shes the "champ"), this was a really solid match. If AEW had more womens tag matches like this they could justify having womens tag titles.

Is Stokely all of the sudden just not with Jade and the Baddies without explanation just like Mark Sterling?

The dumpster match wasn't a dumpster fire as expected, impressive. Actually wasn't bad at all.

Madison Rayne coming to AEW should add a little value to the division, it's not a huge acquisition but shes better than most of the womens roster at the moment. (I just read that she is going to be in charge of the womens talent? That could be a good thing for them, put Serena Deeb in that area too and lets see what happens)

Moxley fighting a no name guy on Rampage for the title is disheartening, yet not surprising.

Overall, outside of the drama between the Bullet Club/Elite guys that stunk the segment up like it always does, this was a functional episode of Dynamite with some nice matches and moments. Nothing to write home about, but not a dumpster fire like usual, I'd say that's quite an improvement and would like to see AEW continue heading in this direction.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Max Castor and his raps is winning fans over. Just like when John Cena was winning fans over with his rap gimmick in the mid 2000's. Loved his verse mentioning Vince McMahon. The Acclaimed are growing on me too so its working. They are a great tag team and could win the Tag Team gold someday. Nice match against the Gunn Club. Some cheeky tag team action with the women's match too. That was a nice showcase and glad to see Britt Baker again. That Undisputed Elite angle was nice but I think I want the Young Bucks to stay heel. They are entertaining as heels.

Anna Jay's new gimmick is choking people out? Thats better than being a generic smiling babyface! I have seen Christian vs Matt Hardy for years in the other promotion. I dont want to see them have a match against each other. Matt Hardy is looking like Kevin Owens out there too. Predictable main event match between Jericho/Yuta as Jericho needs to look good going into his match against Moxley. It was cool to see the Liontamer submission move again though. Solid show for Dynamite this week.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

chronoxiong said:


> Anna Jay's new gimmick is choking people out?


I think she probably has an idea for a T Shirt. But I still wouldn’t give her the mic.

I think of JAS like a rock band, and Anna/Tay are groupies. Every band needs a couple hot chics following them around so that’s the vibe I get with the pairing.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Good show.

Best parts; Eddie Kingston promo, UE/Elite split and Hangman save, Giant Trent and Chuck as his weird crotch, Schiovanni pissed about Jungleboy almost running him over as collateral just to get Christian. Starks vs Hobbs. Darby promo.

Anna Jay was better this week. 

Garcia is "Dragon Slayer".. I like it. 

Acclaimed vs Gunn Club was a fun match. 

I'm not feeling Jericho vs Moxley at all. Like zero interest. I really hope this doesn't drag till AO.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I ended up checking out the show on DVR and for the most part, it was actually a solid show.

Lethal and OC had a great match with fantastic selling by OC, as an OC fan I am salty he lost but I get why he lost, happy to see Wardlow back on Dynamite and he's improved on the microphone.

The Undisputed Elite turning on the Elite was golden, Hangman coming out to help the Bucks was cool, but what kind of awful pants was Hangman wearing? Anyways it appears that the Bucks are babyface again which I don't mind, I think the Undisputed Elite will hurt Hangman at some point which will lead to Omega's return.

The tag match with Britt/Hayter and Rosa/Storm was solid, also I'm not gonna complain about seeing Hayter and Britt's fine selves on TV, happy that Hayter got the winning pin too, I think Hayter will eventually split from Britt.

I have zero interest in Eddie Kingston feuding with Sammy. Can't stand Eddie whatsoever.

The Hobbs and Starks feud is getting good

The Christian and Matt Hardy match was not as terrible as I thought it would be. Matt Hardy actually looked the best he's looked since being in AEW.

Ethan Page is money, I guess the American Top Team stable is over, it's interesting he's joining with Stokely.

Anna Jay is fine 🔥....Liking her aggressive attitude.

The dumpster match was literally dumpster fire...

Wheeler Useless being in the main event was lame, but I'm happy Jericho brought back the lion tamer.

The pacing for this show was great too, it's crazy how the cards that look lackluster end up being some of the better shows. That was one of the best Dynamite's in a while.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Great show.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

La Parka said:


> Well at least he won’t be alone.
> 
> Brian Cage has been in there for a year


Only his wife really cares. 

What kind of squalor do you guys live in where something gathers dust in a week? That is how long it has been since Joe was last seen.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

_so-so _show. Opened up fine with the OC/Lethal match. All his matches (OC) must go 15 minutes, regardless of who it’s with, through a commercial break and feature some goofiness. But I don’t hate the guy and this wasn’t bad — plus it had the right outcome.

I feel like they’re not doing nearly enough with Wardlow and as a result he’s cooled off considerably since facing MJF. He went from red hot to lukewarm, at best.

Cute Anna Jay promo backstage. I got a kick out of her freaking out.

Nice Starks/Hobbs segment. It’s a shame one of these guys has to lose because they both deserve to be pushed further up the card.

the Bucks/Undisputed Era segment was actually pretty good. Didn’t drag on, got right to the point and was serious (with Adam Cole carrying that off). Page for the save was cool. But it becomes more and more obvious that these guys just like working with each other, and that’s it. Instead of Bucks/FTR III like everyone wanted, they’re back doing stuff with their boys. Instead of Page mixing it up with Moxley or Jericho in the interim title feud, he’s mixing it up with DO/UE, and we’re stuck in JAS vs BCC hell every week.

finally, the main event. The main event that Wheeler Yuta has no business being in. He’s not a star, and he’s not close to it. He’s not over in any meaningful way (there’s a dozen or more guys off the top of my head that are more over and more primed for his position).


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

As literally all of us expected, they didn’t know what to do with Wardlow after ending the MJF saga. The man is now going to be hanging around at the bottom of the card with the jobbers. 
The same thing will happen to Hobbs and Starks. 

The storyline that actually makes sense is Jericho vs Wardlow. The only singles title that he has not touched is the TNT title. That will also allow Wardlow to ally with the big boys (Mox, Bd) than the best jobber friends


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> So how was the show?


You missed an awesome show, man. First time I’ve watched back to back weeks in probably months, and I thought it was really good.

You MUST watch the UE/Bucks segment. You’ll love it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I ended up checking out the show on DVR and for the most part, it was actually a solid show.
> 
> Lethal and OC had a great match with fantastic selling by OC, as an OC fan I am salty he lost but I get why he lost, happy to see Wardlow back on Dynamite and he's improved on the microphone.
> 
> ...


That goofy motherfucker made some comment about the butterfly effect this week on Twitter, and he wore those pants as some kind of statement.

He is NOT face of the company material when it comes to personality and charisma. It sucks, and I wish he’d get more serious but it is what it is. He enjoys having fun vs being as big a star as he can be.


Geert Wilders said:


> As literally all of us expected, they didn’t know what to do with Wardlow after ending the MJF saga. The man is now going to be hanging around at the bottom of the card with the jobbers.
> The same thing will happen to Hobbs and Starks.
> 
> The storyline that actually makes sense is Jericho vs Wardlow. The only singles title that he has not touched is the TNT title. That will also allow Wardlow to ally with the big boys (Mox, Bd) than the best jobber friends


And some wanted him to win the World Title after the MJF feud. Just as I said then, that would have been a horrible booking decision as Wardlow’s story was too closely tied to one man on the entire roster. Just like Page before him being tied to beating Omega.

The champion needs to have the ability and history with many to carry programs on his own. Wardlow and Page are not there yet and may never get that far. This is the perfect time for each to learn what it takes to be “the man” and depended on to carry segments. MJF not Darby would have a problem keeping things interesting in a spot like Wardlow’s. Not every feud is going to have 3 years of built-in fan worship, cheering on the lesser star to overcome their “bigger brother” so to speak.

Prove to us that you can make a story with Jay Lethal entertaining.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Also, what are they doing to PAC ? Has that title been a death sentence or what? He wins it at the PPV and then is immediately relegated to YouTube for the subsequent 4-5 weeks. He got a 30 second highlight video of what happened on YouTube this past week or whatever.

I guess the good news is, it’s only up from here with that title lol.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

Rankles75 said:


> 21 pages less than the RAW Discussion thread? The times, they are a changing… 😳


If this was a baseball forum would you expect the minor league thread to have more pages than the MLB?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

From WrestleTix:

*AEW Dynamite
Wed • Aug 03 • 7:00 PM
Schottenstein Center, Columbus, OH*

Tickets Distributed => 5,427


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like Cena was watching Dynamite.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Okay, I didn't watch the show live, but I managed to check it out this morning. 


Orange Cassidy Vs. Jay Lethal: I gotta say. "Jane" does not fit OC nearly as well as "Where Is My Mind?" does as an entrance theme. I get that he used it on the Indys, but the other song sounded much better. As for the match itself, its nice to see Lethal get a spotlight match on the show. Dude is a talent worthy of consistent promotion and he worked well with Orange. It was also nice to see Lethal go over too. Also, as someone who watched TNA back in the day, its hilarious to see Sonjay refer to himself as Lethal's "Best Friend" when he stole Lethal's fiance, lol. Anyways, Wardlow Vs. Lethal being set up for Battle of the Belts sounds good to me. 
Cole and reDRagon turn on The Bucks and they get saved by Hangman Page! This felt like a month's worth of story crammed into one segment. I would have liked to have these moments spread out, but for one segment on the show, it was pretty exciting. 
Had the Christian/Jungle Boy segment been given a little more time to breath, it could have felt like an Attitude Era segment
Britt/Hayter Vs. ThunderStorm was actually really good, one of the better AEW women's matches in a while. It does scare the hell out of me though that they are going to be doing Women's Tag Titles...oh boy. BTW, Rebel is looking super hot lately. Just thought I'd point that out. 
Sammy Guevara and Tay Conti are getting married...Kingston became mega babyface by cutting that off, lol. Kingston Vs. Sammy at All Out! I'm down, especially if Kingston beats the snot out of him. 
Team Taz is over...yeah, that's not a shock. Powerhouse Hobbs Vs. Ricky Starks is a match I definitely want to see now given how they set it up last week. Its nice to see a brute like Hobbs squash a bitch too. Starks coming out to attack Hobbs was nice to see and man, this could wind up being the sleeper hit of All Out if they keep it going to that PPV. 
Miro coming after House of Black...k. 
Darby Allin promo was cool to see. Can't wait for the Coffin Match
Christian Cage Vs. Matt Hardy was actually pretty good. I was surprised. However, I wish they wouldn't play the theme songs for run ins all the time. Its weird when Jungle Boy gets kicked out of the building and then comes back through the crowd and they play his theme song when he stands tall in the ring. Shouldn't security be going after him? 
Pac is defending the All Atlantic title all over the world and Kip is following him. Are we finally going to get a payoff to Kip Sabian hiding out in the crowd? 
Ethan Page's promo freaking ruled. Short, sweet, and believable. Hathaway recruiting people is a continuing thing on this show. Yay! More stables, lol. 
JAS promo is starting to grow on me. The lower card members are kind of goofy in a fun way, and Anna Jay threatening to choke everyone out could be a fun bit. 
Dumpster Match was something I was interested in because I like The Acclaimed and their recent storyline with The Gunns. Max Caster's rap at the beginning was great, and its clear these guys are getting over with the audience. The match itself was basic hardcore stuff, but the big post match bump should have been treated like a bigger deal rather than a yuck yuck spot. 
Mance Warner going to be on Rampage! I might check that out. Also, Madison Rayne's in ring debut for AEW. I actually think she's a good addition as a coach. 
Chris Jericho Vs. Wheeler Yuta was a good match to set up Jericho for his showdown with Moxley for the Interim Title. I always mark when Jericho breaks out The Liontamer. 
Overall, a solid show. One of AEW's more consistent and entertaining shows in a while.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

No Chance in Hell said:


> If this was a baseball forum would you expect the minor league thread to have more pages than the MLB?


We get it you love wwe and aew bad. Now stop trolling


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

dang - that was a great Dynamite

loved Lethal v OC

Women's tag was great - my theory that tag matches will work better in the division was correct

Hung Bucks reunite

just good stuff all around

8/10 Dynamite

now I will read the thread and find out why I should have hated it and how it was similar to murdering kittens


----------



## D Z (Nov 30, 2019)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> That’s probably a good thing. Keep Meltzer’s brand of a “good wrestling show” in Japan. We don’t need 30+ minute spot fest matches on a free two hour show.


AEW is the spot fests show.. You know nothing about Japan.

Very stupid post from you.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Thought it was a solid enough show. The women were actually a highlight. It is possible! Baker looked yummy too. Lethal beating the goof was good and the dumpster match was alright. Main event didn't do anything for me and I skipped Matt vs. Christian because it's uh..2022. I see they went almost 20 min though lol fuck me sideways.


----------



## CM Dunk05 (Apr 12, 2016)

thought there some really sloppy moments like pushing the bin from the stage just felt really clunky. Main event was incredibly boring but that’s wheeler yuta for you.

Was an ok show. Really missing MJF and cm punk


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

As I expected after seeing the card, this was a better show than expected, and it delivered some good storyline advancement. Match-wise, the women's tag match and Matt vs Christian were both better than potentially expected. Solid show that did a good job building up things towards All Out.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Lunatic Fringe









Lunatic Cringe


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Did excrement really say that the fans have been clamouring to see the bucks and hangman get back together. What a load of tosh! 

JR was almost speechless watching the dumpster match. Literally garbage lol. They fucked up the last spot of the show first they almost pushed it into the crowd it took forever then the ties broke and they almost killed the ass boys. Fucking horrible and not funny like public enemy and nasty boys would have done it.


----------

